# Sticky  TSB's 2002+ & General Info



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*TSB's 2002+*

Below are a listing of current Document Summaries, TSB's and Misc info. A huge thanks to Hardcore and Jayman for their help in getting this info to you guys.

*Document Summary_0*
Ambient Temp not reading correctly.

*Document Summary_1*
MIL on, wont accelerate past 20mph

*Document Summary_2*
Open Fuse for rear tail lights

*Document Summary_3*
FM Radio static

*Document Summary_4*
Cruise Control inoperable

*Document Summary_5*
Hiss noice while HVAC is operating

*Document Summary_6*
Grease streak on windows

*Document Summary_7*
Cargo Net hook missing

*Document Summary_8*
Auto tranni leaks

*Document Summary_9*
Unique Flywheel bolts

*Document Summary_10*
Reverse Lamp goes dim

*Document Summary_11*
Noise from radio w/ volume at 0

*Document Summary_12*
Fuel gage/sending unit replacement

*Document Summary_13*
Instrument cluster Identification

*Document Summary_14*
Auto tranni wont shift past 1st gear

*Document Summary_15*
Parking Break Adjustment

*Document Summary_16*
Engine seems to run hot (QR25)

*Document Summary_17*
Drivers side windows/door lock

*Document Summary_18*
Knocking noise from engine (QR25)

*Document Summary_19*
CAN communications diagnostics

*Document Summary_20*
2.5L Windshield washers "INOP"

*Document Summary_21*
A/T Shift lock solenoid operation

*Document Summary_22*
No turn signals or 4 way flashers

*Document Summary_23*
Engine Overheat

*Document Summary_24*
Cooling fans are on all the time

*Document Summary_25*
2.5 Lack of power

*Document Summary_26*
Will not start, battery drained

*Document Summary_27*
Buzz noise at 2500-2700rpm , Moderate Load


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*MISC.*

Here you will find Misc info such as alert sumamries and tech tips.

*Alert Summary_0*
All vehicles general info

*Alert Summary_1*
All vehicles general info

*Alert Summary_2*
All vehicles general info

*Alert Summary_3*
All vehicles general info

*Tech Tip_0*
Parking Brake adjustment


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*TSB's*

In this section you will find the Technical Service Bullentins,


_This section will be added in the next day or so_


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Manual Transmission Oil*

_Originally Posted by Nssnman_


> Manual Transmission Oil
> 2001-2004 ALL NISSAN: MANUAL TRANSMISSION OIL
> REQUIRED FOR WARRANTY REPAIRS
> 
> ...


----------

